# air holes in incubator tubs ?



## mandyT

The tubs you put the eggs in then put them into the incubator do they need to have air holes in them. i didnt bother last year and i general got a 90% hatch rate, but reading and updating my mind i have mixed views,

your opinion please - refering to leopard geckos


----------



## tonkaz0

Ive always used used tubs with very small holes in! or cricket tubs with the bottom row of slits taped up so theres just a slight airflow! all viable eggs hatch out.


----------



## eeji

i don't know anything about leos, but I don't have any holes when incubating cornsnake eggs


----------



## nuttybabez

I have tiny holes in my tubs to allow air flow


----------



## mandyT

okay thank you, so cricket tubs will be perfect with some of the holes taped up - thanks guys


----------



## pigglywiggly

i have no holes at all


----------



## paulh

eeji said:


> i don't know anything about leos, but I don't have any holes when incubating cornsnake eggs


I don't have any holes when incubating corn snake eggs, too. Or for incubating fox snake, milk snake, bullsnake or hognose snake eggs. Hatches are 100% or close to that. I do open the incubator box once or twice a week for air exchange.


----------



## mandyT

Okay thanks everyone for their help. 

i have decided to have a small amount of air wholes within the tubs of eggs


----------

